# just wanted to say hi!



## lilshortass

i just wanted to say hi, im new to the site...
im 16 weeks... yay!
pregnancy was VERY unexpected, im 18 and my mans 21, so was quite a shock, and i was devistated at first. but loving it now!! going crazy buying things etc. still got that lil bit of worry in the back of my mind that things will go wrong, but its got better since my 12 week scan.
due 20th of august!

hi to all!!


----------



## lilshortass

ok slight change, according to a ticker site in 15 weeks and 4 days... not what my widwife told me lol but hey!


----------



## LynnieH

Congatulations on your pregnancy an welcome to bnb.


----------



## Jo

hiya, welcome To B'n'B

congratulations on your pregnancy :D


----------



## ablaze

hey, welcome to b n b, congratulations :D your due on my sons bday :D:D


----------



## stephlw25

HI welcome to the forum, my son will be 2 on the 30th August so maybe you could hold on until then!hehe
Congrats on the pregnancy! :)


----------



## Iwantone!!!

ello welcome to bnb


----------



## Trinity

Hiya

Welcome to B&B.

Congrats on your preganancy :D :D 

x


----------



## Caroline

Hi and welcome ds is 6 on 27th Aug and dd is 3 on 16th Aug, so lots of b'days for you to coincide with or avoid :D 
Hope your pregnancy is trouble free. Good luck with scan and enjoy the remaining weeks of your pregnancy.


----------



## hypnorm

Welcome!
Ewan is 2 on the 22nd August


----------



## Arcanegirl

Welcome to Baby and Bump! :D


----------



## Suz

:wave: Welcome and Congrats!


----------



## Stef

wlcome to b&b hope every thing goes well


----------



## Lauz_1601

welcome! My OH's birthday is the 22nd of august! looks like lots of babies are concieved in december!


----------



## Tam

Hello, welcome to the site!

Wishing you a very healthy & happy pregnancy! x


----------



## lilshortass

thanks everyone you've made me feel really loved!!!


----------



## ImTheDaddy

:hi: 
Hi

Congrats on the BFP, Welcome to the forum, I am sure there will be lots of people able to help with anything which scares you, people with similar experiences etc.

Good luck with your scan, are you hoping for anything in particular?

When Tam was PG I hoped for a Baby rather than and alien, I was unlucky, we got an ALF!!!

Sshh though I'm not allowed to Call him that, he's ALFIE!!!!

Paul


----------

